# Chip Art! (while waiting for 3DS decapping)



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really interested in Chip Decapping for 3DS and what will it bring.​I searched thngs related to it and found _*this *_(i will post more links) It is called _"Chip Art"_​It's microscopic artwork built into integrated circuits of a Chip.​It's so tiny that you need Microscope to see it ​​Links to Chip Art:​*~ Socialphy*​*~ Molecular Expressions*​*~ Spectrum IEEE *​​If you find something related to this, post it here so everyone and myself else can see it.
And also, have fun and try to respect each other ​​​

​Image of a buffalo, trailing buffalo chips,​etched on a digital filter chip from the​HP3582a audio spectrum analyzer.​​​

​This classic dolphin image and Nintendo logo​come from somewhere deep inside the Nintendo Game Cube.​(I guess that's Why GC - Wii Emulator is called "Dolphin"  )​​​​P.S. What do you think they will find on 3DS chip? ​


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Jun 4, 2013)

Back in the day, it was also used in court to prove that the accused was dumb enough to clone a chip, even down to the chip art.


----------



## frogboy (Jun 4, 2013)

That's interesting, but is this really in the right section?


----------



## aalokishere (Jun 4, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> Back in the day, it was also used in court to prove that the accused was dumb enough to clone a chip, even down to the chip art.


Oh so that's the harm of copying homework(without even reading it) at school


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

frogboy said:


> That's interesting, but is this really in the right section?


 
Hm, don't know really. I thought about where to put it, but i think it should be here because of 3DS decapping and all...

So where do you propose i should move it?

And also, if there's some Admin watching this Thread, is it OK for this to be here, in this section?


----------



## finkmac (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's one, a Sword on the G3 chip…


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

finkmac said:


> Here's one, a Sword on the G3 chip…


 
That's interesting. It's even smaller than link's sword from _Minish cap_ 

Hmm, so it's not just a random picture, it does have some sense, that picture of Excalibur...
That makes easier to guess what art would be on 3DS heh


----------



## C_o_d_y_ (Jun 4, 2013)

The dolphin emulator is called so because the codename for the Gamecube was "Dolphin", just as Revolution was the code name for the Wii.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm moving it to the art section, as it's not only about 3DS or even consoles.


I didn't know there where such arts and that it was a common practice.
This is interesting.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew that there was such a thing.
Didn't knew it was so common.


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 4, 2013)

I had no idea there was art like this. Very interesting.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jun 4, 2013)

the Dolphin Emulator name is given for the GameCube develope code name... hahahaha


----------



## DaggerV (Jun 4, 2013)

It was forever ago, but there was a special on this on some channel, trying to dig into it now but no such luck. The biggest one that stuck out was the Alien chipset from Space Invader.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> It was forever ago, but there was a special on this on some channel, trying to dig into it now but no such luck. The biggest one that stuck out was the Alien chipset from Space Invader.


Cool a Special! must find that... 
Do you have a Pic of that Alien? 



Cyan said:


> I'm moving it to the art section, as it's not only about 3DS or even consoles.
> 
> 
> I didn't know there where such arts and that it was a common practice.
> This is interesting.


 
Yeah, me nether 'till today. Interesting indeed 


C_o_d_y_ said:


> The dolphin emulator is called so because the codename for the Gamecube was "Dolphin", just as Revolution was the code name for the Wii.


 
Sure but who knew they will put a Dolphin image inside the Chip 
And also, since there probably is a symbolism for that, why Dolphin in the first place, why not Shark or whatever... ?


---
By the way, Question for all: What do you think is inside 3DS's Chip?


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 4, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> By the way, Question for all: What do you think is inside 3DS's Chip?


After extensive research and calculating many variables I've brought it down to 2 logical possibilities.

1. Pikachu. Why? Because Pokemon!
2. A potato chip. Why? 3DS chip, potato chip it's close enough 
Don't ask how I came up with these 2 brilliant answers.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sagat said:


> After extensive research and calculating many variables I've brought it down to 2 logical possibilities.
> 
> 1. Pikachu. Why? Because Pokemon!
> 2. A potato chip. Why? 3DS chip, potato chip it's close enough
> Don't ask how I came up with these 2 brilliant answers.




Haha good ones   OK, how did you came up with these answers?
i think Pikachu is Cuter  i vote for him ^^


----------



## Ethevion (Jun 4, 2013)

Metoroid0 said:


> Haha good ones  OK, how did you came up with these answers?
> i think Pikachu is Cuter  i vote for him ^^


 
Well, if you really must know.
sqrt[(3ds*the number of posts in this thread)/(length of Pikachu's tail-money in Nintendo boss' pocket)+/-(random number picked by me*random number picked by you)]
Now don't ask how I knew the number you picked when I didn't even ask you.


----------



## Metoroid0 (Jun 4, 2013)

haha OK


----------



## finkmac (Jun 4, 2013)

-snip-


----------

